# Local Program Names



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

I tried recording 24 the other night. When I checked program guide Trading Spaces was listed. When I clicked on that 3 other names came up. 24 was there and one was 0 min. What is going on with this?


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't completely understand your message, but I think your having the 0 second problem. Please respond to this  thread.

Also, Please include your software, firmware and boot information from your 921 system information page.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Was the recording of 24 intact?

Did you extend the timer start/end times?

With manual timers the 921 will track/display the overlapping events.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

It seems the 921 is now "separately" recording the 1 and 3 minute pads on OTA. It you have a 0 pad, it often has a -2 to 0 second recording of the previous program. Unfortunately this titles the whole recording incorrectly.

Maybe this is the difference between satellite time and OTA time. I guess the separately marked blocks are a good thing if you record back-to-back programs in one timer -- direct access to them.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I understand.

If you set your timer manually to record from 7:58 to 9:02 you will get 3 recordings.
The recording will be broken up based on guide data if you just press the "Record" button and set the shut off time that overlaps several programs in the guide.
However, if you set up your 24 timer from the guide or as an 8:00 -9:00 timer and do a 2 minute pad before and after you should end up with a 64 minute recording. 

So, Seadoo, how did you set the timer for "24"?


----------



## indyras (Jan 20, 2004)

My 921 behaves exactly as Seadoo describes, and I do set the timer from the guide.

For instance, when I record "24" from OTA, I select it from the guide. Then the "Event Timer" screen pops up with the default 1 minute before and 3 minutes after buffer. I click to create the timer.

When "24" subsequently does record, I get a 64 minute recording. However, the program is displayed in the DVR list as "Trading Spaces" (the program on before "24"). When I select the recording, it shows me the three component parts of the recording... "Trading Spaces"-1 minute... "24"-60 minutes... "Fox 59 News"-3 minutes.

Even if I choose zero buffers, the recording is still listed as "Trading Spaces". The only difference is that the secondary sub-listing shows... "Trading Spaces-0 minutes... "24"-60 minutes... "Fox 59 News"-0 minutes.

I am happy that the 921 finally records OTA reliably for me, but it is annoying that NONE of my OTA recordings are listed with the correct title. Sigh......


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

indyras said:


> My 921 behaves exactly as Seadoo describes, and I do set the timer from the guide.
> 
> For instance, when I record "24" from OTA, I select it from the guide. Then the "Event Timer" screen pops up with the default 1 minute before and 3 minutes after buffer. I click to create the timer.
> 
> ...


Well Indyras describes my situation exactly.

Mark Lamutt if you are looking at this....is this a known bug? Is there a work around we can do, other than what has been suggested here?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, it's a known bug, and no I don't have a workaround for it yet. The problem is that this is only happening on some channels - I don't reliably see it on my OTA recordings here, but do see it on some satelllite channels.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

seadoo said:


> Well Indyras describes my situation exactly.
> 
> Mark Lamutt if you are looking at this....is this a known bug? Is there a work around we can do, other than what has been suggested here?


I understand that the EGP is just a remapping of the information contained for satellite programming. There is a slight time lag for satellite programs verses digital OTA programs. This is just seconds but I wonder it is an influence to the problem. My DVR events for the OTA digital programs also shows the station ID before the title. Also there is history about what were are describing here from several months back. Before L2.11 I would select the program from the EPG then edit it to the OTA channel and it would work out just fine. I guess this is a workaround, too. I think this DVR event bug is fixable and I would like to live without workarounds.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up Mark. I haven't seen this bug myself.


----------



## Forceten (Jan 31, 2004)

Ahh good this is the thread I need.

I posted here

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=355666#post355666

And have this problem as well. We don't use ANy off the air channels. All of our recordings are from Dish and the guide. We click on to record soemthing from the guide (off sat) and sometimes we get the wrong name for the recording.

Would be News at 6 0 secs
Smallville 60 mins
News at 8 0 secs

Listed for the title. Smallville would record (in this example) but looking at the main list it shows news at 6.

I guess i will watch this thread and see what dish comes up with or if you guys find a work around.

So far we have tried several things to get it to stop and can't seem too.

ABout 50% of our recordings don't show the right title.


----------



## Horsepower (Feb 18, 2005)

Just got my receiver installed on Feb 11. I was wondering about this program name confusion. Mine does the same, makes me search by time and channel, instead of what I recorded. This is a great forum, found it by Google, using it extensively during new receiver learning period.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

I've posted about the the time lag between local satellite and local OTA channels before.I causes you to miss the beginning of some shows and cuts off early.You cannot use the early start or extended record buffer if you are recording back to back OTA shows(only one OTA tuner).That is why the local remapping to OTA locals in guide is so flawed and dish needs to fix it.Especially when we have to pay extra (Sat. Local Fee) to get the guide.Please tell me Mark, That Dish is going to do something about this>--Thnx


----------

